# shes bout to get help hurry please



## j4ysunpants (Sep 26, 2004)

im trying to get a friend some help, she is about to, but she dosent want her parents to know (shes 16). what are the laws/rules/etheics whith doctor patient confidality, when dealing with a minor?  she  WILL be worse off if her parents find out, for the moment.  feel free to email me @ jaysunpants (AT) redandkhaki.com or my sn on aim is j4sunpants


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 26, 2004)

That may depend on what part of the world you're in.

I get that issue out of the way right up front: I tell the teen (and her parents if they are directly involved) that what the client (i.e., the teen) and I talk about is confidential. However, if s/he tells me anything that I think the parents really need to know about, I will try to get him/her to give me permission to talk to the parents with the client or alone. I also warn every client about the usual limits: if you give me any information about ongoing or recent child abuse or risk of harm to self or others, that overrides client confidentiality and I must act on that information.


----------

